# Yearns reservoir



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Spent the day fishing Yearns reservoir, just East of Manti, above the Cedars and scrub and into the Pines and Quakies
Very nice little reservoir, is small but not TO small. 1 parking area, could probably hold 8-10 vehicles. It was May fourth, so still some snow in the shaded areas. We arrived to see fish jumping all over, the water was very cloudy, I’m sure from run off, tried fly and bubble and a few spinners, got 1 hit on a Tripple Teezer My kids tried Power Bait and caught a couple (cookie cutter planter Rainbows) they tried worms and caught about 12 fish in 4 hours, only one fish swallowed the hook, every other was hooked in the lip and thrown back with a lot of hits and misses. All fish caught were planter sized Rainbows 9-11”, one strange thing of note, we watched a Bald Eagle make several dives for fish, finally it came up with dark Red colored fish, my first thought was a Kokenie, but I have no idea where one could have come from and to be in full spawns colors in May didn’t make sense, my wife, kids and I were totally puzzled by what it could be and it didn’t match anything we caught. Anyway it was a fun trip, we have been camped for several days at Palisades State Park and were just wanting something a bit different.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

guner said:


> , we watched a Bald Eagle make several dives for fish, finally it came up with dark Red colored fish, my first thought was a Kokenie, but I have no idea where one could have come from and to be in full spawns colors in May didn't make sense, my wife, kids and I were totally puzzled by what it could be and it didn't match anything we caught. Anyway it was a fun trip, we have been camped for several days at Palisades State Park and were just wanting something a bit different.


Could be a spawning colored cutthroat.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tiger trout are stocked in an lot of fisheries down there. Could have been a colored up one.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well that’s interesting, I have seen spawning cutthroat and seen some tigers,I was just very surprised at how red it was, if it wasn’t so cold, I actually thought maybe someone threw an aquarium fish in there. Either way, I think that red made it an easy target to track by that Eagle 😉


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

guner said:


> Well that's interesting, I have seen spawning cutthroat and seen some tigers,I was just very surprised at how red it was, if it wasn't so cold, I actually thought maybe someone threw an aquarium fish in there. Either way, I think that red made it an easy target to track by that Eagle &#128521;


+1


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m going with what caddis said. Spawning Colorado River cutts can be as red as any fish out there, particularly on the belly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of Colorado River Cuts in their spawning colors


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

From what I can see, only rainbow trout are stocked in Yearns. No cutts.

I don't know anything about that place. Maybe it has mountain suckers in it? They can get fairly red.

Maybe it was just the angle of the sun? The color of the blood from the claws piercing it's skin? Optical illusion?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


>


That fish is what dreams are made of.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol ...... maybe I just need to take off those Rose colored glasses I have, either way it was a fun little lake to fish and awesome to see an Eagle at work! With the run off, the water was to cloudy to see the depth out in the middle, but it looked shallow enough the it freezes or mostly so in the winter


----------

